# Does Relaxing One's Hair Take Away A Woman's Glory?



## SND411 (Mar 2, 2011)

In the other thread, people have stated that a woman's hair is her glory. 
But what about women that relax their hair to completely alter their texture? 

Does changing one's texture affect one's glory? If God is the one who made this covering for you (the hair that grows out of your head) how would He feel if you always changed it? Do weaves count as a covering?

I'm not being facetious and I'm not trying to put down women who choose  to relax (relaxers in and of themselves are not bad, do whatever you want with your hair). 


*My Opinion: *

I have no idea. We always change something about ourselves and our bodies (colored contacts, makeup, plastic surgery) but no other body part is described as a woman's crown as her hair.


----------



## Daeuiel (Mar 2, 2011)

Does hair dye take away your glory? Rinses? Cuts & trims? I have friends who belong to a church that does not allow them to cut their hair, ever. There is some lovely waist length type 4 hair in that church 

To answer the question, I think God will be pleased if we follow His commandments and probably not bar any relaxed heads from heaven if they believe in Him and follow the Bible


----------



## SND411 (Mar 2, 2011)

Daeuiel said:


> Does hair dye take away your glory? Rinses? Cuts & trims? I have friends who belong to a church that does not allow them to cut their hair, ever. There is some lovely waist length type 4 hair in that church
> 
> To answer the question, I think God will be pleased if we follow His commandments and probably not bar any relaxed heads from heaven if they believe in Him and follow the Bible



Yeah, I agree. I don't believe it's that serious that God will smite you. LOL! And you brought up a good point about rinsing, dying, trimming. These should also be taken into consideration also. Evidently, when a Nazarite grew his (or her) hair, which was holy, they were not allowed to cut it. I think that's interesting.

I also think it's interesting how although those few verses stress the importance of our hair as our crown, it never dictates to how we should maintain it or treat it physically.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 2, 2011)

SND411 said:


> In the other thread, people have stated that a woman's hair is her glory.
> But what about women that relax their hair to completely alter their texture?
> 
> Does changing one's texture affect one's glory? If God is the one who made this covering for you (the hair that grows out of your head) how would He feel if you always changed it? Do weaves count as a covering?
> ...


 I don't think relaxing hair takes away a woman's glory. TBH, it is not something I have ever asked God about. Slightly OT, I think the only reason God would not be pleased with a woman's decision to alter her hair texture or any of the other things the two of you have already touched on is if she was doing those things for the purpose of getting approval from other ppl. I mean the type of approval that dictates one's self worth. As we know God should be the source of our definition of who we are and what we are worth. Some ppl are trying to fill that God shaped hole in their spirit w/ those things (colored contacts, makeup, plastic surgery, weaves, relaxers) and are truly not happy with the way God made them. I agree with both of you when you say none of this qualifies as salvation issue. JMHO.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 2, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> Slightly OT, I think the only reason God would not be pleased with a woman's decision to alter her hair texture or any of the other things the two of you have already touched on is if she was doing those things for the purpose of getting approval from other ppl. I mean the type of approval that dictates one's self worth. As we know God should be the source of our definition of who we are and what we are worth.



I agree here. But wouldn't you also agree that the Bible instructs us to watch our actions in front of others, because regardless of our intentions, what we do may be construed a different way in society? I mean, we represent the Kingdom of God after all. Okay, so a woman that relaxes her hair is not doing it for any type of approval whatsoever. But what if others view her changing her hair as not accepting the crown God gave her? Or should their opinions never matter.


----------



## Aviah (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think so at all. If your hair is your crown, the only way to diminish its glory would be to cut it off, simply speaking... Still man looks at outward things, God looks at the heart (1 Sam 16:7).


----------



## SND411 (Mar 7, 2011)

Aviah said:


> I don't think so at all. If your hair is your crown, the only way to diminish its glory would be to cut it off, simply speaking... Still man looks at outward things, God looks at the heart (1 Sam 16:7).



So Big Chops are out of the question? Even though big chops have led woman closer to God?

I really don't see how perpetually altering the texture of your hair wouldn't diminish it's glory. It's one of the things that we find convenient to claim God is perfectly fine with.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 9, 2011)

SND411,
I see what you are saying. I believe it was Paul who advised us to be aware of the local culture that exists where we are and to be respectful as long as observing the local traditions does not cause us to negate the things God himself has told us to do. So, you have a very valid point in that we are most definitely representing God even with our hair choices. Something could definitely be taken the wrong way by some. That's also a part of why I decided being natural was right for _me_. On the flip side, relaxing or any other sort of altering _is_ acceptable here in our culture. I don't think it is offensive to God unless there are ulterior motives. Kind of like if we were in India or a muslim dominated society. We would cover our heads before going out. Not b/c we were wishy washy but b/c we were sensitive to the local culture and being respectful. We would however still openly bless our food prior to eating and pray openly to our God etc though we were in a foreign land.  
1 Cor 9:19-23
19 Though I am free and belong to no one, I have made myself a slave to everyone, *to **win as many as possible*. 20 To the Jews I became like a Jew, to win the Jews. To those under the law I became like one under the law (though I myself am not under the law), so as to win those under the law. 21 To those not having the law I became like one not having the law (though I am not free from God’s law but am under Christ’s law), so as to win those not having the law. 22 To the weak I became weak, to win the weak.* I have become all things to all people so that by all possible means I might save some.* 23 I do all this for the sake of the gospel, that I may share in its blessings.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 10, 2011)

SND411

No, I do not think relaxing one's hair takes away from a woman's glory. The scripture 1 Corinthians 11:15 says "But if a woman have long hair, it is a glory to her: for her hair is given her for a covering."  It does not say *natural* hair. It says *long *hair.  Back then, women kept their hair long to draw a clear distinction between men.  

You have to read this verse in the context of the chapter. Verse 14 says, "Doth not even nature itself teach you, that, if a man have long hair, it is a shame unto him?" So right there we see that it is a shame for men to have long hair because it's a feminine feature. Plus, there are verses in the bible that speak against men being effeminate.

Check out Deuteronomy 22:5, "A woman shall not wear that which pertaineth unto a man, neither shall a man put on a woman's garment: for all that do so are abomination unto the Lord thy God." So this verse is saying it is a sin for women to appear masculine. It is equally a sin for men to appear effeminate which is mentioned in 1 Corinthians 6:9.


----------



## Aviah (Mar 12, 2011)

SND411 said:


> So Big Chops are out of the question? Even though big chops have led woman closer to God?
> 
> I really don't see how perpetually altering the texture of your hair wouldn't diminish it's glory. It's one of the things that we find convenient to claim God is perfectly fine with.



SND411

Like I said, God looks at the heart. I personally don't pay much attention to that particular scripture of hair being a woman's glory in my daily walk with Christ. Anything can lead you closer to God, (even sin, its not the thing that triggers you getting closer to God, its the fact that you want to get closer to him that counts IMO) if a woman wants to BC that is her choice, it doesn't effect her standing with God at all IMO.

How do you mean altering the _texture_ of the hair diminishes its glory, but seem to claim cutting it all off wouldn't when the scripture mentions _long_ hair being a glory, not straight, kinky, curly, natural hair being the glory?

There is no convenience in claiming relaxing does not diminish its glory- I don't relax. However I just had a very big haircut - this has nothing to do with convenience for me. You could take it further- is God fine with us waxing eyebrows, shaving legs, dying hair, etc?

What it is to me in short is this: 
1 Corinthians 11:15 (New International Version, ©2011)

"15 but that if a woman has long hair, it is her glory? For long hair is given to her as a covering."

_If_ a woman has long hair (be it whatever texture) it is a glory to her because it is a covering. If not it does not take away from her spiritually or add to her spiritually. I believe we worship God daily with our lives if we live them in submission to Him, and that worship is in spirit, not the physical. However, they do interact- I'm not saying tattooing 666 on your forehead is a good idea. What we do in the physical should be directed out the of he spirit of God, and things we do in the physical can obviously affect the spiritual.
Hope this makes sense and helps x


----------



## Crown (Mar 14, 2011)

Taking the woman's glory away : No
Altering it (breaking the bonds) : Yes


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Mar 15, 2011)

i had a hair dresser tell my mom that by NOT relaxing my hair she was not making use of God's blessings (the relaxer is the blessing).  folks can be so extra.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 15, 2011)

SND411 said:


> In the other thread, people have stated that a woman's hair is her glory.
> But what about women that relax their hair to completely alter their texture?
> 
> Does changing one's texture affect one's glory? If God is the one who made this covering for you (the hair that grows out of your head) how would He feel if you always changed it? Do weaves count as a covering?
> ...



What about curly perms for the naturally straight-haired or cutting the hair into various unnatural shapes like fashionable styles?  Those aren't natural.  What about coloring greys, or just coloring for the fun of it?  That would include henna.  Conditioners?  They smooth down the hair so it doesn't fly up to the wind.  Oils have the same effect, altering the texture somewhat.  Bands, clips, all these things alter the hair in some way.  Wigs and weaves cover what one was born with.  I guess it take away from a woman's glory, but I don't know the deeper meaning of what that term was culturally referring to in the first place.  Good question.


----------

